# Traveling to the Vet



## KingQuinsley (Dec 29, 2018)

I plan to take my hedgehog to the vet soon and was wondering if I should take him in a carry bag or take the whole cage? I can fit the cage into my truck but was wondering if the vet would think that to be a nuisance? How do you all take your hedgie’s to the vet?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Use a hamster carrier, or a small cat cat carrier works too. 
This is what I have for Holly
I line it with a fleece blanket and put a little puch in (snuggle sack/bonding bag) for her to hide in.


----------



## EvaWalsh (Jan 2, 2019)

Yeah I use a small pet carrier with a fleece blanket and snuggle sack aswell but I take small hand warmers incase the car gets too cold.


----------



## KingQuinsley (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Make sure that you can seatbelt the carrier into the vehicle. You don't want to take a chance on it becoming a missile if you are in an accident.


----------

